
The Morality of Language - prostoalex
https://medium.com/human-parts/the-morality-of-language-a333d58e99e9
======
cristianpascu
The thing is, the only thing keeping us from jumping in all sort of immoral
actions (the set of acts gennarilly understood as immoral in a certain social
context) is the emotional response we have. Very few, in the best scenario,
have rational justifications for moral evaluations of various acts. This is a
very difficult thing to ask, specially to the general population. Even among
philosophers, moral judgments grounding is a difficult task, and general
spirit is that there is none.

Speaking in a foreign language comes with a certain inferiority complex and, I
believe, that influences one's evaluation of the morality of certain actions.
Specially when one feels part of a larger cultural context in which morality
is less objective and much more like in the movies. So, yeah.

